
Why are we still using cash? - sndean
http://freakonomics.com/podcast/still-using-cash/
======
chewxy
I rarely carry cash when I leave the house - EFTPOS has made life very very
convenient. True, there are shops that will require some minimums, but I
usually dob them in if I don't like them (though I doubt anything is ever
done)

------
draw_down
"Sorry, our systems are down right now." That's why.

~~~
Sami_Lehtinen
I carry cash just for that reason. But haven't needed it for several years.

Systems being down that badly is rare and usually announced in advance. For
local stores where I visit daily I can just come tomorrow and pay it off.

